# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Exploring the Blue Mountains

## papamark

Happy New Year!!
Turning 60 this year and to celebrate, I decided I want to explore and hike the Blue Mountains.  I have dreamed of it for some time.  Now I am in the research and planning stage!
If any of my fellow boardies have any travel, lodging, guide information or pics/stories to share, I would love it.
Thanks and soon come...

----------


## papamark

I would like to find a place to stay in the mountains for about a week, good views, good food...and venture out from there.  
I want to hike to Blue Mountain peak, explore river valleys and swim in waterfalls...
I am able to go June/July.
Again, thanks for anything you might have to share!

----------


## rjonsun

You might want to try lonelyplanetdotcom.  There are some knowledgable posters on that forum.
Regards,
Bob

----------


## Schuttzie

I haven't been up in the mountains, either and would love to go some day.  Hope you have a blast and happy 60th!  Bless~

----------


## JitterBug

"free i", the owner of zioncountry.com does tours to the blue mountains. contact him for more info.

----------


## JitterBug

you have to be pretty fit to hike to the top. from what i remember of the conversation, it's about a 4 hr. hike . . . happy birthday, hope it all works out.

----------


## papamark

Thank you for the leads!

----------


## Maryann

That sounds like an awesome plan for your 60th!  Have always wanted to see the Blue Mountains up close.  Lime Tree (coffee farm) is a place I've definitely had an interest in seeing, if not to stay, then at least to visit.  It is located in Blue Mountains National Park and gets great reviews on TripAdvisor.  To me, it sounds heavenly.  If Vi comes on and sees your post, surely she'll have lots of suggestions.  As a matter of fact, there might be a trip report by her, as I vaguely remember her staying in the Blue Mountains, maybe last year or the year before.

----------


## papamark

Thank you Maryann...Blue Mountains has been on my bucket list for some times as well.  I have been looking at pictures of another small coffee farm that rents rooms...Prince Valley.   The views are spectacular!!   Now I shall check out Lime Tree...  Thanks again!

----------


## Maryann

Prince Valley might be where Vi stayed.  Have always wanted to combine a trip like that with Strawberry Hill and Port Antonio.  Have fun planning!

----------


## *vi*

*Papamark*, I’ve rode up the blue mountains…as high as the road allowed.  That’s all it took for me to have the same desire as you and that is to hike through them.  It hasn’t happened yet because due to lack of luggage space (definitely a female decision) I couldn’t bring my boots which are a must.  But it’s still on my list.  

Escorted by the right guide, and respecting your own abilities, I’m confident you will have no problem with the hike.  Although I can’t recommend someone for you right now, I will start tapping into my sources and pass on to you whatever information I gather that would be helpful with your planning.

As I mentioned in one of my reports, the entire experience of being in the mountains was incredible but what I couldn’t get enough of was seeing the falls that were visible from the road.  Oh my…you hear them way before seeing where the roar was coming from.  Then suddenly you turn a bend or take a few more steps forward to find yourself staring in awe at the most breathtaking sight.  I know the blue mountains houses many falls you can only see when hiking.  Yeah going to make room for those boots this time.

No *Maryann*, unfortunately I haven’t had the pleasure of staying at prince valley guesthouse but I think I’m going to look into it.

----------


## papamark

Ohhh thank you Vi!   I appreciate you checking your sources...it is nice to have connections.  
I always enjoy the detailed descriptions in your trip reports.  Your enthusiasm is contagious!
I have a good feeling about this trip...

----------


## *vi*

Thank you for the compliment, *Papamark*, and I too have a good feeling about this venture of yours.  It will be my pleasure to help in any way I can because of course it will require good planning for it to be successful.  

Have a friend on a mission to give me three names and numbers of people he KNOWS WELL who are passionate about escorting tours in the Blue Mountains.  A knowledgeable and trustworthy guide will not only show you things you would never find on your own, but you will “feel” the pride and love they have for their country.  I will pass their names and numbers on to you as I get them.

Oh and June/July are perfect months to be in Portland. You definitely want to plan something like this outside their rainy season which starts end of august.

Here are a couple of photos for ya…these are on my screensaver rotation because I need to see this area every day.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## papamark

> A knowledgeable and trustworthy guide will not only show you things you would never find on your own, but you will “feel” the pride and love they have for their country.


Exactly who I am wanting to connect with...passion, pride, the history, the flora and fauna...you get it!!
Your pictures tell the story.  Beauty around every corner.
Thank you for sharing them and for being so gracious to help me out.  I look forward to it all, and yes planning is important and part of the fun!!

----------


## Kritter

When I hike to the top of Blue Mountain, I stay at Whitfield Hall, the remains of a coffee plantation in colonial times built in the 1700's.  The folks at Whitfield Hall can help you with all your arrangements as far as transportation to get there, guides, etc.  The Whitfield Hall is quite primitive, does not have electricity, but you don't really need it.  It has been a family business for years, and the folks there are trustworthy, down-home folk. Lynette will cook your meals for a price, and the food is excellent - homemade Jamaican food.  The coffee beans are transported down the mountain by donkey, and roasted right there at Whitfield Hall, and then brewed fresh all day long.  If you're not looking for fancy, this is the way to go.  They have a website now w/ all their pricing and contact information:  http://www.whitfieldhall.com/index.html

----------


## papamark

Thank you for the first hand account Kritter.  I had checked their website.  Looks nice enough...glad  to hear the food is excellent!
If you are like me, you have had enough of this Michigan winter!
Jamaica dreaming...

----------


## ackee

http://www.yardedge.net/worth-a-visi...-mountain-peak

trip report of a hike

----------


## papamark

Thanks Ackee...I had not seen this report!  
I don't think I am interested in hours of night time hiking, as well.  
If I do the peak at sunrise, I will consider staying the night in Portland Gap.
I hate to feel rushed...

----------


## Eco

Prince Valley is a wonderful place in a small small "town" and it is owned by really nice people.  

Some pictures I took of Prince Valley http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB-45...re=c4-overview

Random Blue Mountain photos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB-45...re=c4-overview

Prince Valley and Rafjam are both very close to a few small shops and the route bus to Papine.  Some of the places up the road a ways are off the bus route and require more hiking.  Stock up...or over stock up when you are down in Papine.....you can get the basics in the mountains and not much more.  

The cool thing is nobody begs you up in the mountains!  So relaxing!

----------


## papamark

Thanks a lot Eco!!   Relaxing and basics are on my agenda...
Prince Valley is on my short list.  I have exchanged emails with them.  I have heard nothing negative about them.  
Any insight on RafJam?   The place looks interesting...
Good to know about the bus route.  Does the bus go from Papine through to the north coast...Buff Bay?  
I will most likely be coming into the mountains from the north.
Now back to some more of your videos  :Smile:

----------


## papamark

well, I guess that answers one of my questions...a rafjam video  lol

----------


## Eco

As of 2 years ago you could not come over that part of the mountain....tough tough building roads on the side of a mountain that don't wash away.  From the north coast take Knutsford (big nice bus) over to Kingston and then a route over to Papine (base of mountain).  In Papine ask for route 67 (confirm) and see if they will take you Prince Valley or Prince Valley could pick you up at the end of the route.  Same sort of goes for Rafjam, they are about 1/3 mile off the route in Redlight.  The route bus is like $6 or so compared to a private ride at approx $50.

If I had to choose between the two places I would opt away from Rafjam.....but I would send my own mother there.  

Good luck!

----------


## papamark

Thanks Eco!!  Very helpful...

----------

